# Umgang (debuggen) Pagefault (TwinCat 3 /CodeSys 3)



## BorisDieKlinge80 (29 September 2016)

Hallo Leute,

wie gehe ich beim debuggen von PageFault bei TwinCat3 vor!? Ich habe eine System welches sporadisch "Pagefault" feuert, leider springt mir die IDE (VS 2013) im online Mode nich an die entspreche Stelle !? Dumped mir Twincat Pagefault Infos irgednwo hin, damit ich nachträglich recherchieren kann wo das Problem lag!?


Kann das am "Release" Mode liegen? Bekomm ich im "Debug" Mode mehr Infos? Wo genau liegt der unterschied zwischen Release/Debug bei codesys? (Kenne nur die Unterschiede in VS bei C++/c#) 


Grüße Boris


----------



## Hack (30 September 2016)

Morgen,

ich denke Release/Debug macht keinen Unterschied. Das ist eine VS Funktion die es in der PLC nicht gibt.

Hast du die Check-Funktionen (CheckDiv, CheckBounds etc.) einmal eingebaut?

Ich glaube mit einer aktuellen TwinCAT Version springt VS an die entsprechende Stelle.

Grüße


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (30 September 2016)

Hey,

auf meinen "Testsystem" arbeite ich mit TwinCAT 3.1 im DEbug mode.. und bei ner Exception springt mir das Programm auch an die richtigen stellen.
Und auf dem "FeldSystem" war eben "Release" eingestellt, und da wurde der Ort der Exception nich angezeigt... deswegen die Frage!!

Ja eben soviel ich weiß, is CheckDiv, CheckBounds, CheckPointer etc. eingebaut!!


----------



## Pippen (30 September 2016)

Ich arbeite auch mit TwinCAT 3.1 im Debug Mode. Es gibt aber sehr viele Situationen, bei der das Programm bei einer Exception nicht an die richtige Stelle springt.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (30 September 2016)

ok, d.h. es is etwas "undefined behaviour" ... Beckhoff bzw. Codesys3 is echt ne geile sprache.. aber das System (TiwinCat3) noch nich wirklich ausgereift


----------



## Hack (30 September 2016)

Wobei man schon sagen muss, dass ein PageFault nicht am System sondern am Programmierer liegt


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (30 September 2016)

> Wobei man schon sagen muss, dass ein PageFault nicht am System sondern am Programmierer liegt :grin:



Ach ne

Aber ordentlich Debuggen zu können mach ein gutes System aus...


----------



## KGU (6 Oktober 2016)

Hallo BorisDieKlinge, wenn TiwinCAT3 nicht so richtig läuft, dann nimm doch TwinCAT 3, das läuft super! Das TwinCAT3 System ist ziemlich mächtig, noch deutlich mehr als Codesys! Es hängt immer davon ab was man macht ob man einen Pagefault fangen und an die Stelle auch springen kann oder nicht. Wenn man innerhalb des SPS-Speichers bleibt, dann wird typischerweise auch die entsprechende Stelle angezeigt. Ansonsten stehen aber ja, wie oben bereits erwähnt, noch mehrere Check-Funktionen zur Verfügung.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (6 Oktober 2016)

> Hallo BorisDieKlinge, wenn TiwinCAT3 nicht so richtig läuft, dann nimm doch TwinCAT 3, das läuft super! Das TwinCAT3 System ist ziemlich mächtig, noch deutlich mehr als Codesys! Es hängt immer davon ab was man macht ob man einen Pagefault fangen und an die Stelle auch springen kann oder nicht. Wenn man innerhalb des SPS-Speichers bleibt, dann wird typischerweise auch die entsprechende Stelle angezeigt. Ansonsten stehen aber ja, wie oben bereits erwähnt, noch mehrere Check-Funktionen zur Verfügung.



 Diese 1 min bekomm ich nie wieder zurück in meinem Leben...


----------

